# Windows wont start. Blue Screen



## Otulissa (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Gateway Laptop Model No. W340UI with Windows 7 . A while ago I was playing a game I installed on it. Suddenly the game froze while I was leaving for lunch. After lunch I went back and it was till frozen, so I turned it off. Then I turned it on again and after the startup screen, the one that says Starting Windows, the screen would turn pitch black and all I could do was move the mouse. Then it would restart and the process would repeat itself. Then after a few hours, the System Recovery Tools appeared so I clicked the Startup Repair. It searched for repairs, but after it started Attempting the repairs, I noticed that it would never stop. It has literally been Attempting Repairs for 24 hours and nothing is happening. It won't let me do a System Restore and I never created a system image. Now whenever I Start Windows normally, right after the Starting Windows the screen flashes blue then restarts. Someone please help me!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to TSG forums.
Try starting the computer in safe mode. To do this, when you power it on, continously gently tap the F8 key. If Safe Mode opens (black screen with white print), use your arrow keys to move up to "Last known good configuration" click enter and let the computer do it's thing. IF this works run your anti virus, anti spyware/anti malware programs. 
Post back and let us know how it goes.
Vicks


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

If Safe Mode doesn't work (which hopefully it does), you may have to consider doing a clean install of Windows 7. For many people, it's not ideal, especially if you're not able to access your data, but sometimes it just comes down to that.

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## Otulissa (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately Safe Mode didn't work. The same blue screen appeared. I managed to make it freeze so that I could read what it said. Would this help?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, any information can possibly help....\
Vicks


----------



## Otulissa (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok it says:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as catching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x000000ED (0x8520D030, 0xC000009C, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)


----------



## steve65 (Feb 20, 2003)

Full disclosure - Pulled this off the MS site,

Do you have a Windows 7 disk?

Run CheckDisk

chkdsk /f /r

Spaces after k before / and after f before /

How to Boot to the System Recovery Options in Windows 7
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/668-system-recovery-options.html

How to Create a Windows 7 System Repair Disc
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2083-system-repair-disc-create.html

0x000000ED <-- read this
http://www.faultwire.com/solutions-...-BOOT-VOLUME-0x000000ED-*1236.html?order=date

=================================

References to Vista also apply to Windows 7.

This is serious error and "may" not be repairable without professional tech support from
a real computer shop (not leeks and peeks at a BestBuy or other BigBox Stores) or your 
System maker's Support.

Here are the troubleshooting methods to try to fix the issue :

Try Startup Repair - (If at ANY point you gain some but not full access to Windows come 
back and try Startup Repair again.)

How to Boot to the System Recovery Options in Windows 7
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/668-system-recovery-options.html

What are the system recovery options in Windows 7?
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/What-are-the-system-recovery-options-in-Windows-7
Try StartUp Repair from Recovery Options or Windows 7 disk.

How to Run a Startup Repair in Windows 7
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html

Recovering the Vista or Windows 7 Bootloader from the DVD
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD

Recovering the Vista Bootloader with EasyBCD (Windows 7)
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD

Repairing the Windows Vista Bootloader (Windows 7)
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Repairing+the+Windows+Vista+Bootloader

These are not your error however the fix might work.

Unable to boot in windows vista- windows boot configuration data file is missing required 
information - Repair Corrupt Boot Manager (Windows 7)
http://www.troublefixers.com/unable...on-data-file-is-missing-required-information/

How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and 
repair startup issues in Windows Vista (Windows 7)
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

How to fix "BOOTMGR is missing" in Windows Vista (Windows 7)
http://cyberst0rm.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-fix-bootmgr-is-missing-in.html

Error message when you start Windows Vista: "The Windows Boot Configuration Data file is 
missing required information" (Windows 7)
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927391

Vista Tip: Repair "BOOTMGR is missing" error - a quick how to (Windows 7)
http://lifehacker.com/251733/vista-tip--repair-bootmgr-is-missing-error

See this section here - To repair/rebuild the Boot Config Data Use the Bootrec.exe Tool (Windows 7)
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/163304-dual-boot-using-free-partitioning-software.html

=========================================

If you do not have a Windows 7 disk you can borrow a friends as they are not copy 
protected. Your System maker will also sell the physical DVD cheap since you already 
own Windows. Also you can make a repair disk on another computer.

If you need to make repair disks - these help repair Windows not re-install.

How to Create a Windows 7 System Repair Disc
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2083-system-repair-disc-create.html

Hope this helps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

